# Acoustic Guitar Collection based on size/sound?



## Guest (Dec 15, 2010)

I've got 3 acoustics, Norman B-18, Seagull Coastline 12 string, and an Art & Lutherie AMI (Parlor).

If I was to add another acoustic what would people suggest? I'm not sure if I should add a mini-jumbo, super jumbo, folk, etc... I don't want suggestions on another Dreadnaught/12 string/Parlor.

I will probably stop at 4 acoustics, as I have a 5th guitar back on "The Rock" waiting for me one day. The father in-law has a 1967 Gibson Dove which he is handing down to me one day.


----------



## fudb (Dec 8, 2010)

why not a dobro? or an OM or a classical... variety is the spice of life


----------



## Jocko (May 17, 2010)

I have an Epiphone PR-350-S, a Tanglewood TW 28/12 twelve string and a Perez 640 classical. Don't think I need anymore. At least that's my wife's opinion.


----------



## ronmac (Sep 22, 2006)

fudb said:


> why not a dobro? or an OM or a classical... variety is the spice of life


That si the direction I would go in. Perhaps a guitar that can be high-strung (Nashville style), instrument for alternate tuning, bass, etc.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Classical, resonator, 7 string, baritone, guitjo (guitar/banjo), archtop, acoustic bass guitar, Weisenborn...or just another regular 6 string for alternate tunings.

You might also consider different wood, especially for the top.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## Cdn_Cracker (Oct 7, 2006)

I totally agree with what is said above....

What about grabbing a 12 fret guitar (as opposed to a 14 fret, such as your B-18)? I find it is a bit different having the bridge set a little further back on the soundboard.


----------



## Sneaky (Feb 14, 2006)

You could try something a little, um, less traditional:


----------



## OldSoulBluesMan (Jul 9, 2009)

thats badass


----------



## ThePass (Aug 10, 2007)

I have an A&L Folk Cedar and I like it. However that might be a bit close to your Ami.


----------



## Stephen W. (Jun 7, 2006)

If different is what you're looking for (wanting to hear) then go for a harp guitar.
They're not as pricey as one might think either, now that Holloway are in North America
Holloway Online Store


----------



## fudb (Dec 8, 2010)

Stephen W. said:


> If different is what you're looking for (wanting to hear) then go for a harp guitar.
> They're not as pricey as one might think either, now that Holloway are in North America
> Holloway Online Store


Man I have wanted one of those since I saw Michael Hedges live many years ago... the things he could do with one..


----------

